# مشروع تخرج..... قصر مؤتمرات شي... رائع.....



## الدغباجي (3 يناير 2009)

مشروع تخرج....​ 

قصر مؤتمرات في مدينة البتراء الاردنيه ....
وكان يجب في هذا المشروع مراعاة الاحكام الخاصه لمدينة البتراء والتي تقتضي مراعاة التصاميم الجديده في هذه المدينه للمشهد البصري فيها بحيث يأتي المشروع متكامل مع الطبيعه الصخريه لمدينة البتراء ومن هنا جاءت الفكره التصميميه حيث عملت على محاكاة الطبيعه الصخريه من خلال التصميم....كما يظهر في الصور بحيث يظهر المشروع وكأنه جزء من التكوين الصخري لمدينة البتراء....​ 
وهو يحتوي على عددمن الفراغات الرئيسيه مثل المدرج الرئيسي والقاعات الكبرى والمتوسطه والصغيره ,ويحتوي على جناح vip وعلى اماكن لطعام والاستراحه ومنطقة مؤتمرات صحفيه​ 
والمشروع كما يظهر يحتوي على مدخلين.........1- المدخل الرئيسي 2- مدخل vip وذلك لضرورة فصلهما....​ 
وارجوا ان ينال المشروع اعجابكم....وانا بأنتظار ارأكم وانتقاداتكم....​ 

يمكنكم مشاهدة الموضوع من خلال هذا الرابط المضغوط​


----------



## مايزنر (3 يناير 2009)

مشروع جميل بصراحة، وملائم لوظيفته، أرجو لك التقدم والتوفيق


----------



## الدغباجي (3 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخوي اشكرك على هذا الاطراء انشالله ان الواحد يتقدم ويتعلم اكثر واكثر


----------



## arch_alduribi (4 يناير 2009)

مشروع يستاهل الأعجاب... وياريت نشوف تفاصيل أدق...(عن الوظيفة_ مساقط أوضح)..
والله يوفقك...


----------



## الدغباجي (4 يناير 2009)

بالنسبه للمساقط ظاهره في البوستر ونشالله في اقرب وقت رح اقدم المخطط مع الوظيفه انشالله


----------



## متميز100 (5 يناير 2009)

مبروك على التخرج وشغلك رائع ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مصطفى ريان (5 يناير 2009)

اشكرك دا اخى الكريم
http://www.carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## Alinajeeb (5 يناير 2009)

مشررروع جميل


----------



## سمر الكيالي (5 يناير 2009)

مشروع جميل----جهود مباركة


----------



## الدغباجي (5 يناير 2009)

اشكركوا يا جماعه.........بس والله يا اخواني ما بدي تجاملوني انا بدي نقدكوا.....ورايكوا بصراحه.....


----------



## معماريون (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجهود يستحق التقدير

لكن المشروع تلاعبت بكتلة المبنى حتى فقدت السيطره على تميز المبنى كقصر مؤتمرات
خطوط الكتل غير واضحه الى ان ظهرت بدون تركيز
مبنى كهذا يتطلب ان تكون العناصر الانشائيه تحاكي المبنى معماريا
مداخل المشروع لم تعطيها اهميه باهمية المكان 

كان بامكانك تحاكي المكان بهذا المبنى بصراحه معماريه فذه 
وتتلاعب بــــــــــ land scape الخارجي بما يتعامل مع المكان وطبيعته
باستخدام صخور ونباتات البيئه نفسها بالارضيات والجلسات والممرات 

كل هذا لا يضعف تميزك 
انت مميز

معماريون


----------



## الدغباجي (6 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز....هذا هو الكلام اللي كنت حاب اسمعه..وانا اشكرك على رأيك...​ 
اولا: بالنسبه لشكل التقليدي لقصر المؤتمرات انا تعمدت ان ابتعد عنه بقصد الوصول الى تجربه جديده في هذا الموضوع خاصه ونحن في عصر اصبح لا يعترف بالحدود اصبحنا نرى اشكالا غريبه للابنيه ومشروعي لم يصل الى ذلك الحد من الغرابه لكنه حاول ان يحاكي المكان...وارجوان أكون توصلت الى ذلك.... كما تظهر هذه الصور​ 
ثانيا.... بالنسبه لسيطره على التشكيل العام للمشر وع فأنا ارفق الان الموقع العام للمشروع بحيث يظهر فيه الوحده العامه للمشروع وتكامله كوحده واحده....وبالنسبه للمداخل فهي تظهر ايضا بوضوح في الموقع العام....ولم يكن ممكن التلاعب في landescap بسبب تحديد المساحه العامه للمشروع وتحديد ارتفاع المشروع في نفس الوقت...بحيث انه لم يكن هناك ما يكفي من المساحه لعمل landescap......​ 

لكن يا اخ معماريون اعجبني رأيك وانا شكرك على هذه النصائح​


----------



## empier1987 (8 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## الدغباجي (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اامير


----------



## الدغباجي (12 يناير 2009)

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ابو هدير (12 يناير 2009)

مشروع جميل ومميز وتستاهل تحية عالمشروع 
بس احب اعلق على الاند سكيب كان يحتاج اكثر ايضاً مواقف السيارات ليست كافية لمثل هذا المشروع (الجزء الاسفل يحتاج للاندسكيب اكثر)
بس في الحقيقة مشروع جميل وممتاز و(خاصة الفاصل على وسط المشروع) ..


----------



## الدغباجي (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي ابو هدير على ملاحظاتك.....
بالنسبه لمواقف السيارات .......توجد مواقف اضافيه داخل طابق التسويه وعددها مناسب بالنسبه لمساحة المشروع....
اما بالنسبه للاند سكيب فأنا قد علقت على موضوعه في مشاركه سابقه....

شكرا اخي ابو هدير


----------



## الدغباجي (14 يناير 2009)

انتظروا مشروعي الثاني............مستشفى تعليمي


----------



## الدغباجي (16 يناير 2009)

ونعود لكم من جديد


----------



## نملة سحرية (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا المشروع مميز عن جد 
لكن هناك مبالغة في الحجوم وهذا رئية قد أكون من رواد البساطة


----------



## نملة سحرية (18 يناير 2009)

أرجو من جميع الأعضاء كتابة اسم الجامعة التابع لها المشروع للاستفادة


----------



## ahmedosemy (18 يناير 2009)

مشروع في غاية الروعه وفقك الله يا اخي ورفعك اعلى المراتب


----------



## الدغباجي (31 يناير 2009)

مشركورين على اراكم جميعا ....

اما بالنسبه لتعليق النمله السحريه....بشان المبالغه في الحجوم فهناك الكثير من المشاريع التي التي اخذت هذا الطابع.... وانا ايضا من عشاق البساطه لكن التنوع ايضا جميل ....وفي النهايه فالقضيه قضية اختلاف في الاذواق.... وهذا ما يجعل للحياه طعما جميلا....

والمشروع يتبع لجامعة ال البيت الاردنيه وهو مشروع تخرج للعام الدراسي 2008


----------



## الدغباجي (3 فبراير 2009)

هل من جديد من التعليقات.....والاراء


----------



## nana85 (3 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا
بصراحه المشروع كتير حلو ويعطيك العافيه 
انا حضرت مناقشتك وكانت كتير قويه
ومشروع تخرجي قصر مؤتمرات وبتمنى منك تساعدني لاني محتاجه المساقط اوتوكاد لأدرسها

وشكرا


----------



## الدغباجي (4 فبراير 2009)

انشالله رح احاول اعطيكي اياهم بس بدي اشوف وين صاروا هسا....لان ملفات الاتوكاد كانوا لحالهم على فايل منفصل...عند مين مشروع تخرجكوا....وين مكانه اذا ممكن


----------



## nana85 (4 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا الدغباجي
بعتلك *****ي ب رسالة خاصه
وانا بالانتظار ...........

سلام


----------



## nana85 (4 فبراير 2009)

الدكتور سعد الله جبور
ومكان المشروع عمان _ طريق المطار


----------



## بن حدجه (4 فبراير 2009)

مشرو ع حلو ، وارجوا من الله ان يوفقك في حياتك العمليه


----------



## الدغباجي (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وماقصرت اخوي


----------



## أغيد الفرا (6 فبراير 2009)

مشروع جميل


----------



## المهندس ماهر حمد (7 فبراير 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه ،، والفورم اللي حضرتك مصممه رائع

لكن ،، اخي انت بحاجة الى دراسة الكتل ونسبها بشكل اكبر،،، فعلاقة المبنى بالمحيط الخارجي ضعيفة واللذي ينظر الى هذا الموديل يرى ان المشروع فكرته وجماله مرتكز على الجزء العلوي والذي لا يرى الا من الطائرة ،،، الكتل والاجنحة الممزوجة بعناصر الزجاج وعلاقتها باللاند سكيب بحاجة الى دراسة بشكل اكثر ،،، وانبهك اخي العزيز الى " الطبقات المخرمة " المبالغ فيها على السقف وكذلك التفاصيل كان يجب ان تدرس بشكل اكبر " سماكات ،، ارتفاعات ،، اطوال .... الخ " هذا فيما يتعلق بالموديل اما عن المخططات فهي ليست واضحة للحكم عليها ....


مشكور ،،


----------



## الدغباجي (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخ ماهر على تعليقك............

اما بالنسبه لعلاقة المشروع بالمحيط ففكرة المشروع اصلا ماخوذه من المحيط فهي مبنيه على التكوينات الصخريه المحيطه بالموقع......وطبيعة هذه التشكيلات في المشروع كانت متماشيه مع الموقع وهناك صور تم اسقاطها على الموقع ليظهر كيفية تماشي خطوط المشروع مع خطوط وتشكيلات المكان......

اما بالنسبه لامكانية رؤية التشكيلات الجميله في المشروع وانه لايمكن رؤيتها الا من طائره فالموقع يأتي في وادي يمكن ان تراه كاملا من اي مكان يحيط به....وكنت متنبه لهذه النقطه عند تصميم مشروعي.....

اما بالنسبه للاند سكيبف فقد علقت مسبقا على موضوعه.......

لكن يا اخ ماهر ملاحظاتك قويه ودقيقه وبارك الله فيك.....
ومشكور........


----------



## الدغباجي (7 فبراير 2009)

وساحاول في المرات القادمه ارفاق ملف الاتوكاد انشالله......


----------



## الدغباجي (14 فبراير 2009)

Hi evry body >>>>i come back to you


----------



## الدغباجي (22 فبراير 2009)

مساء الخير للجميع............وكيفكم..........؟؟؟؟


----------



## روعه (22 فبراير 2009)

مشروع جدا جميل
يعطيك الف عافيه اخي


----------



## assuamro (22 فبراير 2009)

الله يباركلك في عملك والى الامام


----------



## الدغباجي (23 فبراير 2009)

الله يعافيكو جميعا....مشكورين على على هذا الاطراء الجميل......


----------



## الدغباجي (25 فبراير 2009)

مع تحياتي لكل من افادني بتعليقه الكريم....وشكرا


----------



## الدغباجي (7 مارس 2009)

ونعود لكم من جديد ايها الاعزاء


----------



## الدغباجي (16 مارس 2009)

مساكم الله بالخير يا الغاليين


----------



## الدغباجي (22 أبريل 2009)

ابووووووووووووووووو غنيم


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2009)

لسهولة العرض​ 
أخي الدغباجي
مشروع مميز ....بالله التوفيق


----------



## الدغباجي (22 أبريل 2009)

تسلم اخوي الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهندسة ف (22 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة مشروع ممتاز ومبدع وبالتوفيق ونري منك ما هو افضل في المستقبل


----------



## m2_scorpion (1 مايو 2009)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Alexx (2 مايو 2009)

كلك زوووووووووء و لباقة يا أخ


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (2 مايو 2009)

أخى المشروع جيد جداً جداً بالنسبة للفورم و المنظور و كل الملاحظات الى كنت عايز اقولها انت جوبت عاليها. لو امكن مساقط و قطاعات دقيقة اتوكاد او حتى صور كبيرة.


----------



## الدغباجي (26 مايو 2009)

انشاء الله .....ومشكورين جميعا على تعليقاتكم


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (27 مايو 2009)

فعلا مشروع رائع .................تحياتي


----------



## jucy (28 مايو 2009)

ارجو المساعدة عندي تسليم مشروع التخرج بعد 3 ايام وهو عن قرية او مدينة اوليمبية ومش عارفة تقسيم الحيزا لها كتصميم كتلة انا عملاه بس التقسيم الداخلي للحيزات olympic gymnasium complex ( for the indoor sports )
and (olympic stadium )
hv[, hghth]m svduh g, slpj,h


----------



## arch:heba (10 يونيو 2009)

مشروع رائع ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بيكووو (11 يونيو 2009)

مشككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم.. 
مشروع جميل جدا ياريت تضع تفاصيل اكتر المساقط تكون اوضح و قطاعات و نرجو منك المزيد شكرا..


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يونيو 2009)

رغم تعقد الأشكال و الكتل ألا أنها بها أنسجام
وهذا ما أعجبني بالمشروع


----------



## الدغباجي (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين يا جماعه ....وانشالله اني اقدر ارفع البلانات في اقرب وقت


----------



## عداري (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام وعليكم 
اكيد مجهود كبير اخد منك المشروع بس بصراحة مش واضح كتير


----------



## الدغباجي (16 يونيو 2009)

ما هو يا عذاري هذا مرتبط بالفكره....وانا شرحتها في مشاركات سابقه بالتفصيل


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2009)

> *ما هو يا عذاري هذا مرتبط بالفكره....وانا شرحتها في مشاركات سابقه بالتفصيل*​


 
ياريت تضع link المشاركات السابقة للفكرة
ممكن تعمل بحث عن طريق أسمك


----------



## المعماري السوداني (18 يونيو 2009)

اظهار جميل وفقك الله


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

*مشروع جميل----جهود مباركة*​


----------



## moh1hasanein (19 يونيو 2009)

اريد مبنى ادارى لمصنع


----------



## الدغباجي (7 يوليو 2009)

تحيييييييييييياتي لكم من جديد


----------



## i.s.m.a. (8 يوليو 2009)

*تعليق بسيط........*



معماريون قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مجهود يستحق التقدير
> 
> ...


 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المشروع جميل وارجولك مزيد من التقدم .......
ولكن لى بعض الاراء فانا اشارك الاخ/الاخت معماريون فى عدم اعطاء المدخل الاهمية المتوقعة لمشروع ضخم كهذا.
ثانيا اذا قمنا بتقسيم المبنى الى جزئين نجد ان هناك فكرتان سقوف مستقيمة وسقوف محدودبة وليس لكل جزء علاقة بالاخر لماذا لم يؤثر احدهما على الاخر لتوحيد وتقوية الفكرة.......
وشكرا اخى الكريم لرحابة صدركم.... 
:20::20::20::20:


----------



## الدغباجي (8 يوليو 2009)

i.s.m.a. قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> المشروع جميل وارجولك مزيد من التقدم .......
> ولكن لى بعض الاراء فانا اشارك الاخ/الاخت معماريون فى عدم اعطاء المدخل الاهمية المتوقعة لمشروع ضخم كهذا.
> ثانيا اذا قمنا بتقسيم المبنى الى جزئين نجد ان هناك فكرتان سقوف مستقيمة وسقوف محدودبة وليس لكل جزء علاقة بالاخر لماذا لم يؤثر احدهما على الاخر لتوحيد وتقوية الفكرة.......
> ...


 
شكرررررررررررررررا لكم على تعليقاتكم البناءه.....
اولا 
يا جماعه اهمية المدخل تبدو واضحه جدا من خلال الكتل المحيطه به....حيث تظهر المحاور الرئيسيه لتشكيل المشروع اهمية المدخل وهذه الطريقه لتاكيد على المدخل هي اقوى من التاكيد على المدخل كجزء لوحده
ثانيا 
بالنسبه لتشكيلات المحدبه والمستقيمه وعلاقتهما معا فهي ماخوذه من الفكره التصميميه ومن المحاور المكونه للمدينه التي اخذت منها الفكره وكيفية توزع هذه التشكيلات على طول هذا المحور حيث نقلت هذه التشكيلات بهذه الصوره لتعكس والواقع....
وشكرا


----------



## Ali Ahmad (9 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفق الجميع .


----------



## الدغباجي (13 يوليو 2009)

حييييييييياك الله احمد


----------



## hassanaki (14 يوليو 2009)

http://www.targetmodel-egy.com/ModelDet.aspx?id=61

http://www.targetmodel-egy.com/ModelDet.aspx?id=65

http://www.targetmodel-egy.com/ModelDet.aspx?id=69

http://www.targetmodel-egy.com/ModelDet.aspx?id=63

http://www.targetmodel-egy.com/ModelDet.aspx?id=66

http://www.targetmodel-egy.com/ModelDet.aspx?id=70*يارب اغفر لنا جميعا وعلمنا بما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا يارب العالمين**
حمل من الرابط التالى :-

*
​*http://www.4shared.com/file/117631812/1ad0753e/___1-3.html**

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة المجلدات ( 1 – 6 ) [كاملة] للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى [المجلد الأول][ جذء 1 ] 1/1*​

Amarets Twer2



Swming Bool



sozan


----------



## الدغباجي (25 يوليو 2009)

hassanaki قال:


> *يارب اغفر لنا جميعا وعلمنا بما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا يارب العالمين*
> *حمل من الرابط التالى :-*
> 
> 
> ...


 



hassanaki قال:


> شكرا اخوي على المرور بالتوفيق لن شاء الله:28:


----------



## الدغباجي (1 أغسطس 2009)

اريد ان ان اشكررررررر كل من افادني برايه في مشروع تخرجي.....شكرا لكم


----------



## حميدوان (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشروع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدغباجي (8 أغسطس 2009)

حميدوان قال:


> مشروع رائع بارك الله فيك


 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أشرف أحمد حسن (8 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود كبير جدا ولي ملاحظة بسيطة لا تنقص من من قيمة هذا الجهد المتميز وهي أن هناك عناصر كثيرة نسبيا ربما أوجدت أفقدتنا بعض التركيز على الكتل الرئيسية والتي هي من وجهة نظري مصدر قوة الفكرة عموما أنا أتوقع بإذن الله مستقبلا باهرا لهذا المعماري النشيط (القبضاي)


----------



## معماريه نشطه (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشروع جميل جدا وارجو المزيد من هذه المشاريع لانها تفيدونى كثيرا فى دراستى وجزاك الله كل خير على ما قدمته لنا


----------



## الدغباجي (9 أغسطس 2009)

أشرف أحمد حسن قال:


> مجهود كبير جدا ولي ملاحظة بسيطة لا تنقص من من قيمة هذا الجهد المتميز وهي أن هناك عناصر كثيرة نسبيا ربما أوجدت أفقدتنا بعض التركيز على الكتل الرئيسية والتي هي من وجهة نظري مصدر قوة الفكرة عموما أنا أتوقع بإذن الله مستقبلا باهرا لهذا المعماري النشيط (القبضاي)


 

مشكووووووووووووووور اخوي.....هذه العناصر الكثيره كانت ايضا جزء لا يمكن اغفاله في الفكره التصميميه


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا المشروع الجيد


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## islamarchi (17 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع جدا اخي


----------



## islamarchi (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك كنت اود ان تضيف المخططات ان امكن لمعرفة اكثر هذا المشروع الرائع*


----------



## ArCh JoNa (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للمشروع


----------



## asmaa12 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

très bien


----------

